

I Spent $500 Trying to Stump the Magic Delivery Service - Kopion
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/stump-magic/

======
paulhauggis
Unless you are really wealthy and have no time, I still don't see a use for
this service. All of the things described in this article, I can do myself for
less money and less hassle (in the time I can send 4 or 5 text messages, I can
actually go to the individual sites and order what I need).

I thought with all of the stats on unemployment and that millennials can't buy
a house or a car because they aren't making as much money as their parents
that they wouldn't have the expendable cash for a service like this. What
happened?

It reminds me of Web Van, even though it's a different sort of service.

~~~
dalke
I agree. It's a concierge service, which is labor intensive. The high end has
had such services for a long time. If there were an increasing upper middle
class, then I could see the market for it. But there isn't.

